# Neds!



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

One for the Scots, funny yet disturbing at the same time!






NSFW, some sweary words!


----------



## HongKongDonkey (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

love to punch his lights oot


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

pete330 said:


> love to punch his lights oot


Ha Ha My thoughts exatcly !!:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Seen this on another forum about 10 mins a go.

I think its brilliant, still in stitches!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Quality!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

pete330 said:


> love to punch his lights oot


And the guy was only visiting the Glasgow Science Centre. You're a critical lot.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Mouse said:


>


LMFAO

Toughest Pub:lol:


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Rich and Clark's local!!!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

aberdeen is the roughest pub? they musta missed a few in glasgow


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

oh dear!¬


----------

